# Old 2006 Floortoy Boxcab Project Revisited



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sherman, set the Way Back Machine for 2006, I found this interesting find in a old antique toy store, 










Its an old japanese floor toy from the 60's, I thought it would be a great Boxcab, and it went through a few versions, this was the the last incarnation until I used the bricks for something else










Now with a new harbor layout in the works I needed appropriate motive power, I still had the shell but needed a drive brick, I had this idea in the back of my mind now for a while so one day I just started cutting, when I was done this is what I ended up with.



















Thats a Bachmann Thomas drive brick, I had to use it for something as Thomas just never really worked on any of my layouts. 

The Naughty Bits:



















and special mention for the coupler mounts as they were the real tricky part of this bash. The rest was just mindless razorsaw violence.










Paint next, just plain black this time.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I like it! It needs a pantograph, though...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

That's neat, Victor! 

It kind of resembles what an early diesel hydraulic experiment might look like. Methinks it might want some kind of jackshaft coming down out of the carbody, but maybe not. After all, it's your project. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By DKRickman on 10 Dec 2012 04:47 AM 
I like it! It needs a pantograph, though... 
The thought has crossed my mind


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, 

Great project! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Project finally[/i] finished, may add some light weathering down the line but the major work is now done, ready for service:





























































Yes, I already know...


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

DK; 

The same thought went through my mind. I did eventually realize the word was supposed to be Gotham! 

Great model Victor. 

Tasty photo DK. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I always thought that boxcabs were so ugly, they were beautiful...


----------

